# powerline bandsaw bbs 20 mark 2



## bandsaw (22 Aug 2006)

I have recently aquired the above bandsaw but with no user manual. Does anyone know where I can obtain one.

many thanks 
Stanley


----------



## DaveL (22 Aug 2006)

Hi Stanley, 

Welcome to the forum.  

Unfortunately I have never heard of powerline band saws.  Not a lot of help am I? #-o


----------



## Colin C (22 Aug 2006)

I think they are sold in Aldi's but I could wrong but if they are, you can try the address on the side of one of they power tool boxses  
I hope it helps


----------



## PowerTool (22 Aug 2006)

Aldi stuff is,I think,PowerCraft
Have seen "Proline" as a brand name,but can't think where unfortunately.

Andrew (also not much help  )


----------



## dickm (22 Aug 2006)

bandsaw":dubg1w6s said:


> I have recently aquired the above bandsaw but with no user manual. Does anyone know where I can obtain one.
> 
> many thanks
> Stanley



The name "Powerline" and the BBS bit makes me think it is probably an old Burgess three wheel saw. I think Burgess disappeared into Record many years ago, so they <might> have something.
Otherwise, there were lots of articles on this saw in Woodworker and Practical Woodworking back in the '70s when these two titles had worthwhile content. If you don't have any luck, PM me and I can copy the relevant stuff from old mags.


----------



## 9fingers (22 Aug 2006)

Try here

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/

I recently applied online for the latest Startrite catalogue and was surprised to find the covering letter was also headed 'Record Power Ltd' and the footer featured both Record Power and Startrite logos.

Incidentally, the latest Startrite machines were too rich for my wallet but on Thursday I collect a second hand Startrite 18-S-1 bandsaw purchased on ebay for a couple of hundred notes.

regards

Bob


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Aug 2006)

Hi Stanley

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Adam (23 Aug 2006)

See some info here (powerline/burgess/record all seem to have amagamated)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ht=burgess

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ht=burgess

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ht=burgess

The last of the three links has info about Little Sheffield.

I believe Record have discontinued support of the Burgress/Powerline models, but Little Sheffield were in the process of buying all remaining stock/spare parts. 

Any questions, fire away here. Although I don't have a manual, we can probably help specific questions.


----------



## bandsaw (20 Sep 2006)

bandsaw":9m2vsmyj said:


> I have recently aquired the above bandsaw but with no user manual. Does anyone know where I can obtain one.
> 
> many thanks
> Stanley


thanks to all who repliedto my request but unfortunatelyno user manual but we can keep trying thanks again stan


----------



## brian (28 Jan 2007)

*Powerline BBS-20 Mk II *- user manual request. My neighbour has one of these machines. I will ask if he still has the manual. Could photocopy / post if he can find it. I am currently finding him a source for the replacement band saw blades. I found this forum and your query through this search, so joined up as a new recruit.

Brian.


----------



## Nigel (28 Jan 2007)

Welcome aboard Brian

Nigel


----------



## Rod (28 Jan 2007)

It seems to be very much like the machine that is sold as a Clarke model at Machine mart maybe some of their parts could be adapted.


----------



## Tornado (22 Mar 2011)

I was recently given a Burgess Powerline Bandsaw BBS 20 Mk.2
What I would like is where to obtain a manual for this machine other than that anyone with any experience of this machine who could offer me some helpful setting up tips would be most appreciated.
I've only just worked out how to post a message on here......?


----------



## 9fingers (22 Mar 2011)

Hi Tornado,

Welcome to the forum. Whilst people here are generally very helpful, your first request is a very difficult one. As you will see people were asking the same question 5 years ago and getting no positive sources. I can't believe it is going to be any better now.

There is nothing very clever about these saws and to be honest, they are not very capable. A harsh comment maybe, but there is possibly a reason why you have been given it.

If you can describe the problems you are having, then maybe we can help. If you can add your location to your profile, there might be a member nearby to help.

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## Elkana (27 Dec 2011)

I recently received a band saw by power line-burgess model BBS-20 mark 2
Does anyone happen to have its manual?
Does anybody have any instructions on how to set the blade?
Unfortunately I don't have the blade and belt and would like to know what is the blade size - length, width, thickness, number of teeth?
What are the sizes of the belt?
Is it possible to buy the plastic ring the saw passes through? 
Is it possible to purchase any or all of these items?
I would love to have websites or phone numbers of stores, and will appreciate any help.
Does anybody happen to know where was the band saw manufactured?
Thank you very much
Elkana


----------



## RogerP (27 Dec 2011)

Manual listed here.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Dec 2011)

Hello Elkana
Welcome to the Forum. You might get more response if you start a new thread on this, as old ones are generally not well supported.

However, this is what I can offer.

1 For the blade, contact Ian John at Tuffsaws http://www.tuffsaws.com. You can tell what length you need by adjusting the wheel to be in roughly the middle of its adjustment and wrap a piece of string around it all, then measure the string. Also look for a data plate on the machine, it will almost certainly have the blade length stamped on it.

2 For the drive belt, you can measure that in the same way. The drive belts are readily available from motor factors. You can also get belts made from links where you can alter the length by adding or removing links.

3 The plastic disc, called a throat plate, is usually shop-made,as they become worn very easily. Consider them to be disposable.

4 Woodworking magazines regularly publish articles on bandsaw setup and there are books and DVDs on how to use the bandsaw. You will find more info on my own work if you click on the link in my signature.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## 9fingers (27 Dec 2011)

I can't remember if these little saws use a flat belt or a toothed one - look at the periphery of the pulleys. If it is a flat one then these can be a little more difficult to obtain. I have to disagree with my good friend Steve here.
If you cant find a flat belt then it is possible to use a toothed one running on its back (teeth outer most) - these are more easily bought in UK/US than flat ones but I'm don't know what the supply situation is in your part of the world. RS components keep quite a few and I think they have a presence in Israel.

hth

Bob


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Dec 2011)

Ah, yes, I never thought of the flat ones. But it should be clear from the pulley arrangement, should it not?
S


----------



## 9fingers (27 Dec 2011)

Steve Maskery":7ql10qvf said:


> Ah, yes, I never thought of the flat ones. But it should be clear from the pulley arrangement, should it not?
> S



Very true Steve - it was sourcing from motor factors that I did not agree with. It is just possible that bearing factors could get them but usually these belts are so small, they would not have them on the shelf.

Bob


----------



## Elkana (1 Jan 2012)

Thank you all for answering and helping.
Since you have a similar device would you be kind enough to help me in the following questions?
What is the right length of the blade in the catalogues it is written the length 1435 mm. I gave the device to a repair shop and they installed a 1446 mm length blade. What would be the correct length or does this device allow all sizes between these measures?
What is the thickness of the material it is made of?
In the device I got the 4 wheels (stoppers) are not connected to the body of the device.
Would it be possible to have a picture, drawing, explanation on how they should be attached, connected?
Does the blade on its back side need to pass through the slot of the iron wheel?
In my country it is difficult to manufacture 0.014 inch blades, I can manufacture iron wheels identical to those I have, in which there will be a slot that will allow 0.025 blades to pass trough. Would it harm or be problematic for the device to work properly?
Do you happen to own a user manual? 
Thank you very much for your help
Elkana


----------

